# Any suggestions on new float/trailer?



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

So we've found a new float that seems suitable (yay!!) and i was just curious as to what everybody else thought about it.

Its a 25f long by 5.3f wide 4 horse shot gun load. Not a gooseneck though, standard float. It is really light (under 2 tonne) with electric brakes and brake away system (does anyone actually know what this is...?) It's just had a new paint job. Features include tack storage up front and a HUGE space between that and where the horses start (not exaggerating, you could fit another pony or two in there!!) which you could modify to be a kitchen, extra storage or anything really. It also has padding throughout, and the chest bars are built kind of like breaching doors. It also has breaching doors between the horses, and i assume it has them at the back but i cant be certain. I'll put some photos up if i can figure out how...

So anyway what do you think? We havn't seen it but it sound fine for what we need, just curiosity got the better of me =)


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

I think its the last picture that im not too sure on because it looks as though the divider is quite battered and rusty, but the rest looks neat and orderly so not sure if its a problem. Its quite cheap so i can always get it replaced.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone...?


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Not much help from me. We rarely see this type of trailer in the US. My suggestion would be to go look at it in person. Especially check the flooring, under the mats, etc.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Brake away system is usually battery operated, and should the trailer break away from your truck/hitch, the battery will operate the trailers braking system to stop the trailer.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thanks =)


----------

